
Spanking for Misbehavior? It Causes More - dsr12
https://www.wsj.com/articles/spanking-for-misbehavior-it-causes-more-1513267680
======
djsumdog
Non-paywall: [http://archive.is/qeMa6](http://archive.is/qeMa6)

I find this really interesting. There is kinda this pre-disposition to "I was
spanked as a kid and I turned out okay" combined with the whole
"entitled/snowflake" rubbish that would keep people from really looking at
this type of parenting technique.

